# Very young puppy. What do I do?



## groo (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there
I have begun fostering a puppy that I believe to be a German shepherd/beagle/husky mix. I got her from the local SPCA when she was five weeks old, and she is now six weeks old. The litter was placed there after the mother rejected them, at about four weeks. I have been told since that I should not have taken her as she will have no bite inhibition, or socialization that she should have gotten from her mother/littermates, and that the potential for her to have behavioral problems is much greater. I have three dogs of my own - two seniors and a one year old. They are all interactive with the pup, particularly the one year old who plays with her a great deal. I have not noticed the puppy acting any differently than any other puppy I have ever had, or displaying any behaviors that I wouldn't consider normal for a dog her age.

We are considering keeping the puppy as we have fallen in love with her and our dogs really like her. What should I do to make sure that she develops normally given her early removal from her litter?

Thanks!


----------

